# How to solve SA's Education Crises.



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yma, As I dont want to hi-jack someone elses thread I thought I would answer your question about one teacher in a classroom of 50 pupils.
and the high failure rate amongst SA's Pupils.

Evryone would agree that without education SA will head the same way as the Sub-Saharan Countries did.
The Education Department blames the quality of teaching and we have already discussed that teachers are among the worst paid and I can undersatnd their lack of motivation.

If they are going to study for 4 years to get a degree, for the same period they could get a Bcom, a Bjuris, a Ba.Arch rather than a BA.Ed or B.SocScience.
and they would get a lot more money.

The second problem is that there are 11 Official languages.

The third problem is time, 37% of SA's population is supposed to be at school.
(obviously I can back all of these facts up from Govt Statistics)

SABC TV is standing virtually empty.
take the best teachers you have in 
Maths, Science,Literature,Language,Accountancy etc in every one of the 11 Languages,
Put up a blackboard/whiteboard/electronic board in those empty SABC Studios,
Buy a TV (and a generator) for every classroom and re-institute the death penalty for anyone who steals them.

within 3 weeks you can have very good teachers beaming into every classroom in SA while the existing teachers help and monitor (and in some cases learn themselves)

why cant that work?

Cost??
Less than the WC and the Gautrain and the Arms deal and the name changes and the parties and overseas shopping trips and the cars etc.

now tell me why it cant work?.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Daxk said:


> why cant that work?
> 
> Cost??
> Less than the WC and the Gautrain and the Arms deal and the name changes and the parties and overseas shopping trips and the cars etc.
> ...


Because their is no "gravy" for ANC ministers? Many became very rich on the back of Arms deals and other tenders.

Corruption would need to be dealt with (hardly likely when it goes right to the President) before real change will happen.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

By learning from South Korea:

"In the 1960s, the country (Korea) had a GDP *comparable to some of the world's poorest countries*, but in 40 years, it has boosted its economy to European Union levels, and in 2004 joined the trillion dollar club of world economies. 

Today, Korea boasts one of the highest literacy rates in the world *and it is well recognised that well-educated human resources have been the primary source of this miraculous growth."* Read more: Education Guide for Korea


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

If you want it quick - Re-colonisation
If you want to wait 500 years - Just sit back


----------

